# Car Audio Porn....Pics



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm looking at the system build up in the post under this one, and I remembered I have some nice audio porn too. We should start a thread, and so I did, I will show you mine, if you promise to show me yours  

Image Dynamics IDQ 10"DVC - 

















DynAudio 240GT components -









DLS Ultimate A-3 Amp (The Twin Mono) - 

















Arc Audio CXL 2100 Amps - 


















Arc Audio CXL 2500 Amp - 

















CDT CL641 3-way components -


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mmmmmm.....sexy dyns....and arcs.....and dls

I almost got a few of the ultimate A3s for my system, but I changed my mind and got the LP and Cadence instead. They're really beautiful amps, how do you like yours?

Anyway, I guess I'll contribute. 56k watch out
Most of these are posted in my thread, but if we're doing a big all-in-one sort of deal, here goes nothing:

Adire Koda vs Focal Polyglass









































Avionixx 800.2









Cadence ZRS-8

























....sitting next to each other









Linear Power 2.2HV

















....sitting next to an Avionixx 400.2


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Elemental Designs e12a and Adire Brahma 15


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

The DLS are monsters, I have 2. The Arc Amps is what they replaced. Wow, that Linear Power is a big bish...and the Cadence is a beautiful work of art.

I did a small test awhile back with my Dyns and the DLS. I bridged each of the amps and ran them to the Dyns, and wow, they came alive. I never thought giving them 550 watts @4 ohms would work, but a friend of mine is contracted by Dyn for product testing and he advised me to give it a try. The tweeter protection never cut out and I went up to volume setting over 30 on my ///Alpine 9815 and it never got muggy or distorted. I dont plan to run them like that, it was just a test. Normally the Dyns only get the 150x2 from one of the A3s and the other is for the sub(s). I am only running one IDQ 10, which gets 550 watts into 4 ohm (sub is 2 ohm DVC) I have the gain set all the way down. But I am going to upgrade and run 2 IDMAX 10s and bridge them into 1 ohm, which should feed about 1200+ watts. I am anxious to see what these amps can really do. This is in my Chevy Silverado, just FYI

Thanks for the pics, it was your pics that reminded me that I had my pics, and its what made me decide to post this thread.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Adam, compared to the brahma, the e12a looks like a mid!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

goddamn guys...after looking at this page, i feel like i got some true kidding shit now. thanks lol. btw, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Adam, compared to the brahma, the e12a looks like a mid!!!


Yeah it does...thats funny.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

My CDTs just came in this weekend for the stock crap upgrade in the Pathy, and my sub should be here today, I will get some "audio porn" pics up hopefully soon. Along with some system build pics.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

hey sr20dem0n i love you home audio set up. i have exactly the same thing, good old computer power supplies!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, computer power supplies are great
if you have an extra sub, extra amp, and extra PSU, why not 

It can only handle around 80rms before the PSU shuts off, but that's plenty to really start shaking stuff.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool post. I am a HUGE Dynaudio fan, I used to run them in my car and I run them in my home since I switched to home Audio. here is a Pic. of my old setup. The Dyn.'s LOVE power at one point I was running each side off of a McIntosh MC443M (one per channel)which is a mono block amp that is VERY capable of delivering 400 watts or more of CLEAN power. I ran it that way for a while and then sold one of the amps off. I then ran them off of a Phaze Audio Tube Driver 1500. Very SWET sounding setup. Here is what the old "system" consisted of. 

McIntosh MX406 head unit 
MPM power meters

Dynaudio System 240 
Tube Driver 1500 

Alumapro Alchemy 12 
McIntosh MC443M 

Orion DEQ 30 EQ. 

I miss the setup, but Home audio is SO MUCH more rewarding as far as SQ the trade off is that it is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more expensive than car audio. 

A bit of info. on the home theater. I am using 6 Dynaudio COntour 1.3 MKII's for a 6.1 surround/multichannel music setup. Anyway here is the only "porn" pic. I have left of the old system. SNIFF SNIFF


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, the subs came in yesterday that I will be using in the Path audio upgrade. So here are some updated audio pics. The RE8s are next to some RE10s that I got because the entire package deal was so cheap, they will prolly stay in my closet for awhile before I can find anything to use them in.

CDT EF-61cfi (6.5" carbon fibre component set for front doors and A-pillar)









CDT CL-6X (6.5" Coax speakers for rear doors as rear fill...non amplified)









Resonant Engineering RE8s (for use in fiberglass box in rear cargo area...stealth like!)









** Now as soon as my Hifonics ZX8000 5 channel amp rolls in, I will get that posted too. I will also be using a Navone Engineering LOC, Stinger wiring and accessories, and some new RaamMat "Extreme" deadening.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well I WAS going to resurrect this thread with some pics of my new tweeter amp, but then I see that Azgrower already posted pics of this amp....ah well, screw it, I'll do it anyway

Arc Audio 2100 CXL (custom gunmetal anodization)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Oooo, how about some pics of my baby's 
2 10" Brahmas! With the rare chrome ass.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i suppose im obligated to add 

the CDT EuroSports 









good sized mids, 2.75" deep








my crossover / floatation device
















thats right  4-way seperates


----------

